# Acid blend for canning fruit?



## aryoung1980 (Jul 9, 2015)

I canned six pints of tart cherries in juice today and will be canning many more over the next few days. My tree is in full ripening mode. This is my first year canning the cherries and as I read up on it, I have found that citric acid is used to help retain the color. I have a powdered acid blend that I sometime use in wine. 

Could I use this; say 1/2 tsp per pint of tart cherries? Or maybe I should make an acid blend and water solution to place the cherries in while I pit them. If I went this route, how much of the blend should I use and with how much water?


----------



## aryoung1980 (Jul 11, 2015)

Since I couldn't find an answer I decided to use 1/2 Tbsp of lemon juice per pint. I would've liked to have found another use for the acid blend but such is life.


----------



## spunk (Jul 12, 2015)

I made cherry preserves which is cherry and sugar to make wine. I started it this spring so far seems like a good wine, if it turn out seems like a good way to preserve my cherries for storage beside freezing them. The preserves were sitting on my shelf i decided to use them as to we dont eat too much bread any more


----------

